# my sons first big bass



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

me and my son went out tonight at a local pond and caught a bunch of bass. we seined up some shinners and used them. we had a blast!


----------



## tapeworm (Aug 18, 2010)

Excellent!! Sure is a nice one.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats a nice one! Congratulations to your boy! Anybody would be proud of that one, good job.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Wow, that grin says it all. You created a memory.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

turkeyt said:


> Wow, that grin says it all. You created a memory.


Absolutely, great photo!


----------



## crackedup (Apr 14, 2011)

thats a nice catch, congrats to your son


----------



## morning jigger (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats an awsome catch, congrats to the little guy. Thats what its all about... passing it on!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations Foxbites! Oh, I take that back. Congratulations goes to fox-pup-bites!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice bass! Must be in the genes.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice fish, congrats!!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Great catch! Wish I could catch one like that!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

That's what it's all about!! Congrats!


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

That is a great photo and a very nice fish any day! Your boy looks pretty thrilled! I would consider submitting that for a photo contest!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks to all for the great comments!


----------



## Drahthaar_dude (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice fish!!


----------

